# "Why is Woody-Chan banned?"



## Null (Dec 27, 2014)

trolling plans, general autism


----------



## DeagleDad420 (Dec 27, 2014)

I apologize for the fact that most of those caps are just me trying to wrap my head around his insane logic.

So to recap:

Not one to rest on his laurels, Woody Chan gets yet another fantastic trolling idea: reporting one of Jace's streams. Realizing the gravity of this incredible stratagem of comedy, Woody rushes to "cwcki forums chat" to tell everybody about it.
People in chat tell him he is autistic. He does not take the hint.

Undeterred, gears and levers begin turning in his head like the action on a gold-plated revolver with lazer scopes, FMJ incendiary clips and Punisher skull decals. _"No great genius was ever recognized in their own time"_, he thinks to himself, and instead formulates a plan: who would suspect him if he _bought Jace a gift_ right after a stream went down? Especially since he already explicitly told everyone _"You know what would be funny?? If I took a stream down, that is"_ literally days earlier?? Realizing he just crafted *the perfect crime*, he puts his plan into action.

He gets banned for being autistic. Whoops
In all seriousness, a while back I said he'd probably improve if he was given consistent feedback, but this is the second time he's came up with an unbelievably ween Jace troll after he was warned 4 points for the first one and later admitted he probably should have got permabanned for the first one.

I've been waiting a while on the decision to ban him for an ever-increasing list of autistic shit he's posted but this was the straw that broke the camel's back. At this point if he's going to keep doing shit like this I frankly don't have the resources or care to invest in Shitposter Rehabilitation. Very few people genuinely seem to enjoy his presence except those who pity him or begrudgingly tolerate him.


----------



## LM 697 (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Null (Dec 27, 2014)

^ i want to point out that that report _did_ result in a warning and 1week ban. This was after the thread saying I would immediately issue a 1 week ban to anyone trying to send Jace shitty trolling gimmicks while he was on the forum. Jace was immensely helpful with his reports.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Dec 27, 2014)

_Rates whole thread dumb, and on-topic posts as off-topic._


----------



## KingofManga420 (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DeagleBoipussy420 (Dec 27, 2014)

Woody-Trans should've fuckin listened, that spastic.


----------



## KillerBob (Dec 27, 2014)

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## exball (Dec 27, 2014)

Woody-Banned.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Dec 27, 2014)

Proof DD was giving him many chances... and now Weeny Tran is off to Sovingarde aka /cow/ to sperg about how abusive the mods are here.


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Dec 27, 2014)

die chris

i mean woody


----------



## Judge Holden (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Le Bateleur (Dec 27, 2014)

I'll miss the way he would say he was toy-kin, and then add a long explanation under a spoiler tag that he wasn't really toy-kin but it was all a prank on otherkin lurkers, all the time unaware that lurkers can unspoiler stuff too.

Whenever I see a totally on-topic post rated as off-topic, or notice someone acting really stupid, I'll think of you, Woody.

_Plays the Last Post on a kazoo_


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Dec 27, 2014)

KingofManga420 said:


> View attachment 11678



/me pressed "P" to piss on grave


----------



## That's Our Lolcow (Dec 27, 2014)

how about you bring back his account, but make it a bot that automatically rates every post made as "dumb"

that's be a pretty sick trolling plan if you ask me


----------



## Judge Holden (Dec 27, 2014)

ok guiz......i.....im afraid woody did not take his banning well


----------



## ShavedSheep (Dec 27, 2014)

In his honor we should all go rate his posts dumb.


----------



## Red_Rager (Dec 27, 2014)

Should have quit when people called bs on his plan in chat.  Any idiot can disrupt a stream, there is no creativity involved. There is a difference between being funny and being obnoxious.


----------



## applecat (Dec 27, 2014)

Actual pic of Woody Chan right before coming up with a brilliant trolling scheme.


----------



## Arkangel (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Overcast (Dec 27, 2014)

Now no one stands in my way to becoming Andy's favorite toy...


----------



## Clown Doll (Dec 27, 2014)

Here's Woody, riding off into the sunset











.


----------



## exball (Dec 27, 2014)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> /me pressed "P" to piss on grave


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Dec 27, 2014)

It never fails to amaze me how some people who love to follow and try to fuck with folk like Jace and Chris display the same levels of short-sighted autism as them.


----------



## Red_Rager (Dec 27, 2014)

Anchuent Christory said:


> It never fails to amaze me how some people who love to follow and try to fuck with folk like Jace and Chris display the same levels of short-sighted autism as them.


There are those who fall to the dark side of the lulz


----------



## Adamska (Dec 27, 2014)

Anchuent Christory said:


> It never fails to amaze me how some people who love to follow and try to fuck with folk like Jace and Chris display the same levels of short-sighted autism as them.



It's because they see something that resonates within themselves, and they don't like it. They then become desperate to prove that they aren't as bad as this guy, which intrinsically puts them on the same level.


----------



## Zerstorer (Dec 27, 2014)

Wow.  Come up with a plan to troll Jace, and go tell everyone on here what it is.  And if I remember correctly, plans to troll Jace aren't allowed on the forum.

You know he's autistic when he can't keep this to himself, but doesn't want to be implicated for it.


----------



## OtterParty (Dec 27, 2014)

I love how this thread is almost every regular uniting to point and laugh and celebrate


----------



## niggers (Dec 27, 2014)

bittersweet because i know this means one more "DD/katsu/null/hairy elephant dicks are gay losers!!!" thread endlessly bumped on /cow/


----------



## That's Our Lolcow (Dec 27, 2014)

93532 said:


> bittersweet because i know this means one more "DD/katsu/null/hairy elephant dicks are gay losers!!!" thread endlessly bumped on /cuteboys/


for some reason, it seems that all banned CWCki forum users retreat to 8chan. what is it about that specific site that attracts unwarranted tism?


----------



## exball (Dec 27, 2014)

That's Our Lolcow said:


> what is it about that specific site that attracts unwarranted tism?


What is it about a 100% anonymous image board where memes and being an asshole are the norm? Why are you even asking?


----------



## Sanic (Dec 27, 2014)

Unbovvered said:


> I love how this thread is almost every regular uniting to point and laugh and celebrate



 Sad, but true. Some people like or dislike each other, hang out in their subgroups of friends, etc. Usually no one cares enough to want someone banned. 

Then we have the few and the proud. '_'7


----------



## That's Our Lolcow (Dec 27, 2014)

exball said:


> What is it about a 100% anonymous image board where memes and being an asshole are the norm? Why are you even asking?


let me reword it then: what is it about that specific site that attracts banned members from this site?


----------



## KingofManga420 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sanic said:


> Then we have the few and the proud. '_'7


...The Weens.


----------



## Waifu (Dec 27, 2014)

Patience has been rewarded.


----------



## c-no (Dec 27, 2014)

That's Our Lolcow said:


> let me reword it then: what is it about that specific site that attracts banned members from this site?


Probably because it has /Cow/ last time I checked. As far as I remember, they don't like the CWCkiforums. The banned members could try to go there and share why they despise the CWCkiforums. Even then, only banned member I know would use 8Chan is homerbeoulve because GamerGate.


----------



## Artard (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Dec 28, 2014)

Is it just me or has his account and posts been completely erased?

EDIT: nvm it seems like he's been renamed Weeny Tran.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Dec 28, 2014)

Dark Mirror Hole said:


> Is it just me or has his account and posts been completely erased?


There was never a user called "Woody Chan". We have always been at war with Eurasia.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 28, 2014)

can someone tell me why /cuteboys/ in particular? last time i check it was a gay porn site.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Dec 28, 2014)

Dark Mirror Hole said:


> Is it just me or has his account and posts been completely erased?


His ratings too.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Dec 28, 2014)

Dr. Meme said:


> can someone tell me why /cuteboys/ in particular? last time i check it was a gay porn site.


For the same reason that Slayer are a metal band, and Jenny McCarthy thinks vaccines cause autism...


----------



## Ivan Komarov (Dec 28, 2014)

Fun fact:
He gets super triggered by weed and there's some evidence (steam chat logs) that he used to be a stoner and regrets it. Because of this, he already took a stream down and talked about it on IRC, getting ridiculed badly enough that he left for a week or so. He came back and said he wouldn't do it again, but then would post about how "his friends" reported streams whenever Jace lit up.
Apparently he didn't learn that everybody thinks reporting Jace over weed makes you a fucking spastic.

EDIT:
He also would get very passive agressive on IRC whenever Jace smoked, and would talk about "OH GUESS HE'S NOT GOING TO GET POSTAL 2 FROM ME TONIGHT" and shit like that.

To helios/woody, since I assume you're reading this : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















*@McCafe @McCafe @McCafe @McCafe @McCafe @McCafe @McCafe @McCafe @McCafe @McCafe @McCafe @McCafe @McCafe @McCafe @McCafe @McCafe @McCafe @McCafe @McCafe *
#pronk


----------



## KingofManga420 (Dec 28, 2014)

Ivan Komarov said:


> Fun fact:
> He gets super triggered by weed and there's some evidence (steam chat logs) that he used to be a stoner and regrets it. Because of this, he already took a stream down and talked about it on IRC, getting ridiculed badly enough that he left for a week or so. He came back and said he wouldn't do it again, but then would post about how "his friends" reported streams whenever Jace lit up.
> Apparently he didn't learn that everybody thinks reporting Jace over weed makes you a fucking spastic.


----------



## exball (Dec 28, 2014)

KingofManga420 said:


> View attachment 11742
> View attachment 11743


There's a snake in his ass.


----------



## Pine Tar (Dec 28, 2014)

exball said:


> There's a snake in his ass.



I think that might make him less uptight though.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## KingofManga420 (Dec 28, 2014)

I almost think I have a problem


----------



## Watcher (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## c-no (Dec 28, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> View attachment 11746


I guess Woody had finally gotten wood.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Dec 28, 2014)

Dark Mirror Hole said:


> Is it just me or has his account and posts been completely erased?



Weeny Tran got the Chris Benoit treatment


----------



## Uzumaki (Dec 28, 2014)

I wondered where half my negative ratings went.


----------



## EI 903 (Dec 28, 2014)

His ratings weren't deleted. Null just converted all of them to Feels. There's a little Woody in each of your posts. Feeling them...


----------



## Male (Dec 28, 2014)

Null you should have banned him the moment we all heard his voice


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh Woody.....


----------



## applecat (Dec 28, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> His ratings weren't deleted. Null just converted all of them to Feels. There's a little Woody in each of your posts. Feeling them...



I wish we could use the Horrifying rating in Off Topic.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Dec 28, 2014)

applecat said:


> I wish we could use the Horrifying rating in Off Topic.


I tell him that all the fucking time. And Lolcow.


----------



## Enig (Dec 28, 2014)

One day while the internet was sperging, Woody got wood. He could no longer help himself! He watched as the internet sperged out over non-kawaii blue arms. He approached the internet which startled it and made it drop spaghetti everywhere on the floor and on Woody too. Being drenched in Prego made him more autistic than ever!
Woody: "Inter-sempai! I am toy-kin and want to VOTE OFF=TOPIC!" Internet: "Oh, what a spastic! I always knew you liked off-topic votes! I want to stuff you into a pit full of rabid wiener dogs!" Woody grabbed a bunch of weed- I MEAN TOBACCO- and rubbed it all over his head. "Oh my! It's Sour Diesel! Aaaaauh I know what it is!" 
Woody then stuffed his head into the internet's wiener pit! The other spergs around the world watched intently as Woody spilled "Post has been rated Off-Topic"s and flagging notices everywhere, continuously making noises that sound like a washing machine full of hot dogs. The other spergs became julay and they all gathered around the Internet and the psycho dogpit and Woody and started to have seizures. Internet: "Oh my god Woody-sempai you are such a faggot holy shit. HAAH WAAW!"
All the other spergs became so autistic by this, that they could no longer help themselves anymore! They pushed Woody completely inside, and they all went inside. All of them wanted to be spastics in the dog pit. Internet: "Jesus christ I'm hungry, oh shit, MOM GRAB THE CAMERA." All of the spergs went into a pit of hellfire and high pitched barking and/or jugular mauling and pretty much, it was beyond autism, and the Internet died from his sides being launched into orbit and landing somewhere near Deimos. Reality came inside, and found the Internet, ded with his sides missing, with a HUGE pit full of dogs and spergs.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Dec 28, 2014)

I know this is none of my business, but I talked to him on Skype yesterday.

He said this:


----------



## c-no (Dec 28, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> His ratings weren't deleted. Null just converted all of them to Feels. There's a little Woody in each of your posts. Feeling them...


So then, he's the snake in our boots then?


----------



## Male (Dec 28, 2014)

holy fuck woody was punch?
you mean to tell me woody's voice that consisted of a voice modifier and sound boards was his way of hiding his real grating spongebob voice?


----------



## applecat (Dec 28, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> View attachment 11746



Being revealed as Punchabunch makes this a lot more appropriate.


----------



## cypocraphy (Dec 28, 2014)

he was punchabunch the whole time? I guess he didn't PM me about wanting me to fuck him in the ass because it would blow his cover.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm sorry, I'm just going to play the part of an ignorant bastard, since I didn't know what he was like back then.

So.... could somebody tell me how bad he was back then?


----------



## Overcast (Dec 28, 2014)

RogerRabbit1988 said:


> I'm sorry, I'm just going to play the part of an ignorant bastard, since I didn't know what he was like back then.
> 
> So.... could somebody tell me how bad he was back then?



Took the words right out of my mouth.

I was aware of a "punchabunch" and that he was banned, but why?


----------



## KingofManga420 (Dec 28, 2014)

RogerRabbit1988 said:


> I know this is none of my business, but I talked to him on Skype yesterday.
> 
> He said this:


Jokes on us he was just pretending to be retarded!


----------



## cypocraphy (Dec 28, 2014)

RogerRabbit1988 said:


> I'm sorry, I'm just going to play the part of an ignorant bastard, since I didn't know what he was like back then.
> 
> So.... could somebody tell me how bad he was back then?



I don't remember his posts being too bad (but someone correct me if I'm wrong) But he would send really weird PM's to people (me, for example) That's what got him banned.


----------



## Male (Dec 28, 2014)

he was harassing a woman here, knowing full well the woman was in a relationship


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Dec 28, 2014)

Male said:


> he was harassing a woman here, knowing full well the woman was in a relationship



Oh..... I see now. That's seriously fucked up.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Dec 28, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> His ratings weren't deleted. Null just converted all of them to Feels. There's a little Woody in each of your posts. Feeling them...



Sounds like we've all got a little friend in us

[cues the Randy Newman]


----------



## Enig (Dec 28, 2014)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> Sounds like we've all got a little friend in us
> 
> [cues the Randy Newman]


Are we talking the original or the one from Woody Got Wood Special Edition?


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Dec 28, 2014)

Enig said:


> Are we talking the original or the one from Woody Got Wood Special Edition?



Who knows and who cares.


----------



## Zerstorer (Dec 28, 2014)

So he was autistic enough to come back after being banned for being autistic?


----------



## exball (Dec 28, 2014)

There's no fucking way Woody was Punchabunch. He's probably just trying to get the last laugh.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Dec 28, 2014)

exball said:


> There's no fucking way Woody was Punchabunch. He's probably just trying to get the last laugh.



Well, you may be right. But, he hasn't lied to me before.


----------



## Red_Rager (Dec 28, 2014)

exball said:


> There's no fucking way Woody was Punchabunch. He's probably just trying to get the last laugh.


It doesn't take a lot of effort to avoid a ban, just create a new account with a new email address.  You can also avoid IP ban by going through a proxy. IP bans are unreliable due to people having a dynamic IP address.


----------



## exball (Dec 28, 2014)

Red_Rager said:


> It doesn't take a lot of effort to avoid a ban, just create a new account with a new email address.  You can also avoid IP ban by going through a proxy. IP bans are unreliable due to people having a dynamic IP address.


And it takes even less effort to say "Lulz I wuz (INSERT INFAMOUS MEMBER HERE) Suck it Null."


----------



## KingofManga420 (Dec 28, 2014)

I had no idea the _*entire *_forum unanimously hated him until we had a thread in every off topic board about it. I thought he was just like a small time ween...


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Dec 28, 2014)

KingofManga420 said:


> I had no idea the _*entire *_forum unanimously hated him until we had a thread in every off topic board about it. I thought he was just like a small time ween...



I'M a small time ween. Woody is a sperg.

Edit: No, really. He admitted that too. And OCD.


----------



## OtterParty (Dec 28, 2014)

We know who he really is  it's $20 to find out. Payable to Null. All proceeds go toward paying for the forums.


----------



## Red_Rager (Dec 28, 2014)

KingofManga420 said:


> I had no idea the _*entire *_forum unanimously hated him until we had a thread in every off topic board about it. I thought he was just like a small time ween...


I don't hate him, I've never paid much attention to him. I'm just agreeing that his actions in this case was foolish and he should have paid attention to his warnings.


----------



## Handsome Pete (Dec 28, 2014)

KingofManga420 said:


> I had no idea the _*entire *_forum unanimously hated him until we had a thread in every off topic board about it. I thought he was just like a small time ween...


On behalf of all my fellow pussies who are afraid to wade into Off-Topic or otherwise participate in the larger community, yes we did.

May his boots know the writhing of ten thousand snakes.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 29, 2014)

I thought Woody Chan was banditmill (a guy from the forumer era who made a fake Chris account with the name wheeljack). I was wrong.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Dec 29, 2014)

Weeny Tran was annoying as all hell and really dumb and this thread should be moved to lolcow discussion because he's the biggest lolcow this forum has seen since that gsheardxpress9 or whatever his name was.  He said my friend's autistic as fuck Dad sounded like a good parent because he'd play MTG and vidya with us when we were kids.  This is a guy who wouldn't buy his son a coat because he knew the school would buy him one and didn't talk to his son as a baby because babies don't talk back.

PS: I'm rating every post in this thread "DRINK" because it's a celebration bitches!


----------



## KingofManga420 (Dec 29, 2014)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> Weeny Tran was annoying as all hell and really dumb and this thread should be moved to lolcow discussion because he's the biggest lolcow this forum has seen since that gsheardxpress9 or whatever his name was.  He said my friend's autistic as fuck Dad sounded like a good parent because he'd play MTG and vidya with us when we were kids.  This is a guy who wouldn't buy his son a coat because he knew the school would buy him one and didn't talk to his son as a baby because babies don't talk back.
> 
> PS: I'm rating every post in this thread "DRINK" because it's a celebration bitches!


Weeny Tran's ever thinning receding trouser snake in boot

edit: jerking one off for porndad ATM


----------



## Ariel (Dec 29, 2014)

I saw a Woody toy at the shops today and it made me angry!


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 29, 2014)

Handsome Pete said:


> On behalf of all my fellow pussies who are afraid to wade into Off-Topic or otherwise participate in the larger community, yes we did.


Not me, I was indifferent, if slightly annoyed.

Either way, good riddance.


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 29, 2014)

exball said:


> There's no fucking way Woody was Punchabunch. He's probably just trying to get the last laugh.


No, he was. Mister Pillow/Helios127 is punchabunch, and those are the usernames that Woody is connected with. I'm not really surprised in the slightest, both accounts were autistic as fuck and painfully unfunny. Have never seemed to enjoy his presence regardless of what username he was posting under. Which is why when I tell you guys, "this user's a megasperg, don't invite him into skype groups or treat him like a human being," it's generally good advice.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Dec 29, 2014)

RogerRabbit1988 said:


> I'M a small time ween. Woody is a sperg.
> 
> Edit: No, really. He admitted that too. And OCD.


You're a small time ween who has Woody on Skype


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Dec 29, 2014)

KingofManga420 said:


> You're a small time ween who has Woody on Skype



Yes. It's true.


----------



## Descent (Dec 29, 2014)

The Hunter said:


> No, he was. Mister Pillow/*Helios127* is punchabunch,


 
Oh, so that's who sent me a skype request. Did he just send one to all the kiwi users right before being banned?


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 29, 2014)

Descent said:


> Oh, so that's who sent me a skype request. Did he just send one to all the kiwi users right before being banned?


Probably. Really autistic move on his end because the older members here *all know his username is Helios127 everywhere else*.


----------



## autism420 (Dec 29, 2014)

I thought I was in the minority finding him to be a dipshit. Glad he's gone, he was annoying as fuck.

edit: holy shit, is this his DA?

http://helios127.deviantart.com/


----------



## Enig (Dec 29, 2014)

He got mad enough that he unfriended me on Steam and then went whining to someone else I'm friends with about it. Not like it matters much, all Weene Tanz does is Cawadooty Not-Crysis and MorphVOX anyway.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Dec 29, 2014)

Can we move this to LOLcow? Because he wants it.







EDIT:  This might interest some. Why he rated us dumb.


----------



## The Dude (Dec 29, 2014)

I didn't hate the guy, but I pitied him because he seemed not right. He'd PM me stuff all the time about Jace, weapons and Call of Duty. I'm not sad to see him gone, but I'm sure he'll be back soon enough.

Also, I'm all for moving this to Lolcow.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Dec 29, 2014)

RogerRabbit1988 said:


> Can we move this to LOLcow? Because he wants it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but he'd literally rate entire threads dumb like an autistic retard.


----------



## The Dude (Dec 29, 2014)

KingofManga420 said:


> Yeah but he'd literally rate entire threads dumb like an autistic exceptional individual.



He IS an autistic retard.


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 29, 2014)

autism420 said:


> edit: holy shit, is this his DA?
> 
> http://helios127.deviantart.com/


lol, yep. Praise his artistic genius.


----------



## LM 697 (Dec 29, 2014)

The Hunter said:


> lol, yep. Praise his artistic genius.


http://james-dark-blue-wolf.deviantart.com/


----------



## KingofManga420 (Dec 29, 2014)

RogerRabbit1988 said:


> Can we move this to LOLcow? Because he wants it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## autism420 (Dec 29, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> http://james-dark-blue-wolf.deviantart.com/


I'm really having a hard time believing this.... this is a kid, right?

This is why parents need to be aware of what their children do on the internet.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Dec 30, 2014)

autism420 said:


> I'm really having a hard time believing this.... this is a kid, right?
> 
> This is why parents need to be aware of what their children do on the internet.


If they did who the fuck would we laugh at?


----------

